# [OFF-TOPIC]Sobre los programas de la administracion

## esteban_conde

El caso es que me veo en la controversia de piratear un W$ teniendo una licencia de cuando compré el portatil e inmediatamente formatear para instalar gentoo ahora no hay una menera limpia de recuperar eso (bueno creo que existe la opción de demostrando que posees la licencia y pagando 60€ te manden un DVD).

El caso es que si alguien de aqui ha tenido que batallar con la administracion de Madrid posiblemente pudiera informarme de la forma en que se puede denunciar el hecho de que no den más alternativa que usar ese tipo de software que cada vez me gusta menos, vamos que creo que despues de pagar 11mil y pico euros de plusvalía por un piso normalito en Alcorcón creo tener derecho a que me proporcionen los medios para realizar las gestiones con el sistema operativo que quiera, sinceramente soy proclive q creer que w$ emplea la $ con algun responsable y eso es sencillamente intolerable.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xpm28r2rh65689a

----------

## esteban_conde

Bueno, ya está arreglado eche mano de un VDI que tenía en un disco externo con w7 instalado.

No es que no haya editores para archivos PDF en gentoo, hay un montón y buenos "flpsed" es uno, el problema está en que para rellenar esos modelos con un pdfcreator se necesita saber hacerlo sobre el papel a mano y en mi caso no es así por lo que necesito la ayuda que proporciona el programa que solo funciona en windows, de ahí el rebote que tenia esta mañana.

En fin gracias por la atención.

----------

## cameta

Podrias haber probado con wine. A fín de cuentas no es necesario tener un windows para hacer funcionar aplicaciones de windows.

PS

Muy bien de no querer usar windows piratas. Por culpa de ellos windows se convirtio en el ecosistema dominante.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Podrias haber probado con wine. A fín de cuentas no es necesario tener un windows para hacer funcionar aplicaciones de windows. 

 

Pues posiblemente tengas razón, pero la verdad es que no he utilizado wine desde que empecé con linux, por entonces el ordenador que usaba no soportaba vmware e intenté con wine pero estaba muy verde la cosa (tanto yo como el propio wine) y dejé de usarlo, seguramente hoy en dia vaya mejor pero aunque me gusta trastear mira por donde a wine lo tengo apartado de momento.

----------

## pcmaster

Si cuando compres el próximo equipo viene con Windows, quítalo también, pero hazte una copia de seguridad desde donde puedas restaurarlo en caso necesario. Si hay algo peor que comprar un Windows, es comprar un Windows, que te cobren por el (aunque sea de forma involuntaria) y destruirlo. Nunca se sabe si algún día puedes necesitar recuperarlo, por ejemplo si quieres vender el portátil pues podrías dejarlo como venía de fábrica.

De hecho, ahora los portátiles vienen sin CD o DVd de recuperación, pero suelen incorporar una utilidad para hacer copia de restauración del sistema, y tener una re-instalación en el disco, ocupando espacio, y de la que no suele ser posible hacer copia de seguridad.

Desde Windows.

Si inicias el portátil con un linux live, en CD o USB (por ejemplo, System Rescue CD puede ir muy bien para eso) puedes hacer copia de todas las particiones, incluída la de restauración o todas las particiones raras que haya, y de la tabla de particiones, para poder dejar el disco como de origen en caso necesario.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si hay algo peor que comprar un Windows, es comprar un Windows, que te cobren por el (aunque sea de forma involuntaria) y destruirlo.

 

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, solo puedo alegar que no tenia demasiado tiempo de sobras por aquel entonces y eso no exime a la administracion de poner los programas de gestion telematica para ser usados en distintas platarformas, de hecho la declaracion de la renta se puede hacer con linux entre otros.

Con tanto como queremos asimilarnos a los alemanes deberiamos copiar cosas como que llevan ya unos cuantos años, si no oí mal en su dia funcionando con codigo abierto en sus administraciones.

En fin no se que imposición me rebota más que me impongan W$ desde la administración o que lo hagan desde las fabricas de hardware.

----------

## cameta

Ahora la gracia es que ponen los portatiles con windows 8   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Francamente no se si vale la pena guardar esa "cosa". Desde Jar Jar Binks no habia habido nada más odiado.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo me acabo de comprar un equipo con windows 8, y al menos en mi caso particular, ya no puedes crear un disco de restauración completo, solo uno para "reparar" windows, osea ni con el SO puedes quedarte ahora. Ese windos ya esta borrado, y ando instalando gentoo, pero se me hizo realmente mal lo de los discos de recuperación.

----------

## pcmaster

Pero aunque no puedas crear un disco de re-instalación, sino sólo de recuperación, si hay partición de recuperación puedes iniciar con un live de linux y hacer copia de la misma, aunque sea en "raw", y de la tabla de particiones, para dejarlo igualito en caso necesario.

Además... ¿y si se fastidia el disco duro y has de cambiarlo?

----------

